# speed shifter



## gobucks1a (Mar 5, 2011)

Just purchased first speed shifter. From what I can tell afx released some off shoots of the g+ cars i.e. blazin brakes, cats eyes, etc.

With these and particular the speed shifter, will these chassis' do anything special on the Tomy tracks of today with the tri power packs.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

you need the correct controller and the correct terminal track for original AFX to operate the shift feature. the controller reverses the power which causes the armature to turn in the other direction and engage the other, different sized, crown gear. these cars will operate on any H O track of any polarity, but will only operate on one gear.


----------

